# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  برج خليفة

## كوكو

برج خليفة ناطحة سحاب تقع في إمارة دبي بالإمارات العربية المتحدة ويعد برج خليفة أعلى بناء شيده الإنسان وأطول برج في العالم بارتفاع 828 متراً. بدأ بنائه في إمارة دبي بالإمارات العربية المتحدة في 21 سبتمبر 2004 وتم الانتهاء من الهيكلة الخارجية في الأول من أكتوبر 2009، وتم افتتاحه رسمياً في 4 يناير 2010، ليصبح البناء الأعلى في العالم حالا محل برج تايبيه 101 في تايوان.





بدأ العمل في يناير 2004 الذي يتم بناءه في وسط دبي وبلغت تكلفته الإجمالية 1.5 بليون دولار أميركي[4]؛ وتم افتتاحه في 4 يناير 2010 بحضور الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم حاكم دبي. ويبلغ طول البرج 828 مترا وستكون المساحة الإجمالية 4,000,000 متر مربع وسيضم 37 طابقاً كفندق ليضم 403 جناح فندقي، وسيضم 57 مصعد كهربائي وسيكون أسرعهم 10م/ثانية، وللوصول إلى 500 م تحتاج إلى 55 ثانية وتمتلكه شركة إعمار العقارية وتعد واحدة من أكبر الشركات العقارية في العالم.و قد تولت عملية البناء شركة Samsung C&T.




وهذا البرج الذي يرتفع بسرعة طابق كل ثلاث أيام (تقريبا) شكل البناء الرئيسي في مشروع عمراني ضخم بقيمة 20 مليار دولار يتوقع أن يغير ملامح المدينة.
وأوضح روبرت بوث المدير التنفيذي في الشركة الإماراتية التي تنفذ المشروع أنه سيتم استخدام المبنى لأغراض متعددة، وسيضم المبنى محلات تجارية وأماكن للترفيه وفندقاً ووحدات سكنية وأجنحة خاصة للمؤسسات وحديقة بانورامية. وتم افتتاحه في 4 يناير 2010 والمكون من 124 طابقا.
الخصائص



يضم البرج أعلى شرفة مشاهدة مفتوحة للجمهور، وكذلك أعلى مسجد، وأعلى مطعم، وأعلى حوض سباحة، فضلا عن أرقام تخص مكونات البرج الذي شارك بتنفيذه نحو 12 ألف عامل ومهندس منذ بدء إنشائه عام 2004[5].
بلغت تكلفة المبنى حوالي 1.5 مليار دولار بإجمالي مساحة مبنية 526760 مترا مربعا مقسمة إلى 171870 مترا مربعا للوحدات السكنية و27870 مترا مربعا للمكاتب. 124مائتي طابق تضم نحو 1044 شقة سكنية قيل إن 90% منها بيع رغم تأثير الأزمة المالية العالمية على القطاع العقاري بالمنطقة، بالإضافة إلى شركات وفعاليات تجارية.
إطلاق اسم خليفة عليه



أثناء الإفتتاح، أعلن صاحب السمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم نائب رئيس دولة الإمارات حاكم دبي، عن تغيير اسم البرج من دبي، إلى برج الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان (رئيس الدولة) وذلك كتكريم له على جهوده، وعلى دعمه اللامحدود لدبي وغيرها من الإمارات الأخرى في البلاد
برج خليفة بالأرقام



فيما يلي مجموعة من الحقائق والأرقام عن البرج الأطول في العالم:
البرج يتالف من حوالى 200 طابق، ولن تكون الطوابق العليا مأهولة وسيتركز النشاط البشري في البرج حتى 160 طابقا.[6][7]
وسيقيم ويعمل في البرج حوالى 12 الف شخص، في ما يشبه "المدينة العامودية"[7].
95 كيلومتر المسافة التي يمكن رؤية قمة البرج منها.
124 رقم الطابق الذي تتواجد فيه شرفة "قمة البرج، برج خليفة"، أعلى شرفة مراقبة مفتوحة للجمهور في كافة أنحاء العالم.
160 عدد الغرف والأجنحة الفندقية الفاخرة التي يضمها البرج.
605 أمتار- الارتفاع الذي وصلت إليه عملية ضخ الاسمنت، وهو رقم قياسي عالمي.




504 أمتار - المسافة التي يقطعها مصعد الخدمة الرئيسي في "برج خليفة"، وهو أيضاً رقم قياسي عالمي.
49 عدد الطوابق المخصصة للمكاتب، منها 12 طابقاً في مبنى المكاتب الملحق بالبرج.
57 عدد المصاعد ضمن البرج.
1044- إجمالي عدد الشقق السكنية ضمن "برج خليفة".
3000- عدد مواقف السيارات الموجودة تحت الأرض.
5500 كيلوجرام- وزن الحمولة التي يستوعبها مصعد الخدمة الرئيسي في البرج.
31400 طن متري من القضبان الفولاذية المستخدمة في هيكل "برج خليفة".
28261- عدد الألواح الزجاجية المستخدمة في تنفيذ الواجهة الخارجية لـ"برج خليفة" والمبنيين الملحقين به.
15000 لتر- كمية المياه التي يمكن تجميعها من معدات التبريد في البرج بغرض إعادة استخدامها في ري الحدائق.
900 قدم- طول نوافير "دبي فاونتن"، أكبر النوافير المجاورة للبرج وأطول النوافير الاستعراضية في العالم.
19 هكتار- مساحة الحدائق المحيطة بقاعدة البرج.
12000- عدد العمال الذين تواجدوا في موقع العمل خلال فترة ذروة تنفيذ الأعمال الإنشائية.
 :152003:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]اممممممممم يسلمو كوكو عالموضوع الحلو كتير 


و عالمعلومات القيمة بس برأيي انه ممكن نضيفه صور و نحطه بمنتدى الصور

يللا بنستنى منك مواضيع جديدة و حلوة متلك 

[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

موضوعك حلو  :Bl (33):

----------

